
Music visualizer with glitch effect - maxraz
https://www.uberviz.io/viz/word-problems/
======
squeaky-clean
Really cool! Looks like here's the original blog post [0] and github [1]. Was
really hoping to see a permissive license there.

[0] [https://www.airtightinteractive.com/2013/10/making-audio-
rea...](https://www.airtightinteractive.com/2013/10/making-audio-reactive-
visuals/)

[1] [https://github.com/OpenDAWN/UberViz](https://github.com/OpenDAWN/UberViz)

------
ttoinou
Really nice. Tried to send this to a friend with FB private message, FB
refused the link and censored it.. ??

~~~
danboarder
I get that randomly, try again from a phone or desktop and it may work. I use
FB messenger less now because of their unpredictable url filtering.

~~~
dimovich
I got the same... Submited a request to remove the block. Thanks for the great
lib!

------
renborg
Well done, very modern and slick. Maybe I've been out of the loop but music
visualizations never became broadly popular or good, and even in the Windows
days they were a little bit cheesy feeling...

------
heywire
Nice work. This makes me miss the days of Winamp visualization plugins.

~~~
maxraz
That brings me some memories!

------
satysin
Beautiful! Love the phosphor(?)/CRT look to it.

